# That Boy Ain't Right Thread.



## tbar (Aug 2, 2009)

greetings from the steel city! MY name is curt. ive been a 7 string player for 5 years now, and just got an ibanez RG2228 last week and havent put it down yet! I love that guitar! I sing and play guitar for "That boy ain't right" a heavy metal/hardcore band from hamilton, ontario. Visit www.myspace.com/tbarmetal to see some of our seven string shred videos. soon ill be posting some of our 8 string shred vids.

my main axes are an IBANEZ RG 7321 w/Dual EMG 707's
and an IBANEZ RG 2228 w/Dual EMG 808's, which i run through
a line 6 flextone II head and a Huges and kettner 4x12 cab, looking to upgrade to an orange 4x12 cab soon.



*MOD EDIT: Took all your band plug threads and merged into one super thread*


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome! Show us pictures of everything!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.

After you play your first show take a little road trip down to Toronto and play a show there so I can see you guys.


----------



## tbar (Aug 2, 2009)

my old band played in toronto quite a bit, check em out as well, 
ELEVATOR 22 - STEELCITY EXTREME METAL!

www.myspace.com/elevator22


----------



## Apophis (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Aug 2, 2009)

hey im mouse, from good ol' sin city. It's bloody hot.

Uh... Is there a difference, when it comes down to registering, between having a 7 and being in the state of pre-7 existense? I sold a guitar on ebay so I'm just waiting for the paypal to fill up so that I may buy a RG 7321

but anyway I just moved to vegas so I dont really know anybody yet but my stepsister plays bass so I guess we're gonna start a band  yay

but i have a Line 6 Spider III (hopefully to be replaced with a carvin v3 head) and a Floorboard.

oh jesus... somebody delete that


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Harry (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## tbar (Dec 25, 2009)

here is a tune from my band THAT BOY AINT RIGHT.

YouTube - That boy aint right - in this hell (8 string bass)


www.myspace.com/tbarmetal

very soon im going to be posting more 
extended range guitar and bass video.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Dec 25, 2009)

What kind of bass is that?


----------



## tbar (Dec 25, 2009)

its made by a company called starfire, ive looked every where on the net and cant find any info on it. I suspect its a low end model, its got cheap electronics and tuners, it stays in tune fine though. im going to replace the pick-ups and bridge. most likly made in china.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 25, 2009)

How much did it cost? I like it!


----------



## tbar (Dec 25, 2009)

I traded my beat up old ibanez 5 string sound gear bass for it. 
I love playing it, im no bass player though. guitar is my main instrument.

the 8 string bass is huge!!! its scale is like 4 inches longer then my ibanez rg 2228 guitar.


----------



## Setnakt (Dec 27, 2009)

That would make it 31" scale length, short for a bass. Probably a nice tone on the higher strings though.
Looks like pretty tight string spacing. It seems like a cool instrument.


----------



## tbar (Dec 27, 2009)

I made some more videos, this time, playing my ibanez rg 2228 through a line 6 pocket pod express. this song is called "bad trip" from my band "that boy aint right" it features lots of tasty crazyness. i hope you enjoy. 





That boy aint right
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## Apophis (Dec 27, 2009)

cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 27, 2009)

I enjoyed what I could hear of that


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 27, 2009)

Very tight looking spacing. Seems cool.


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 27, 2009)

That was some pretty awesome shit dude.


----------



## tbar (Dec 27, 2009)

hey, thanks for the kind words! 
here is another tune. this one is called panic.



and one last one.


----------



## tbar (Dec 27, 2009)

ya, the string are spaced closer together like a guitar. so its great for sweeps, fast finger work and arpeggios. its alot of fun to play.


----------



## ViK-master (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool stuff, man! Great technics! Thanks!
Please, keep placing videos here.


----------



## tbar (Dec 28, 2009)

hello, im in need of new strings for my 8 string bass, and, well, like i figured its a pain to find them, i got a six string pack and two bulk stings, and they werent long enough for my bass. does any one know of any good web sited i can order strings for extended range instruments?

this is the bass i need strings for http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/104981-8-string-bass-video.html

i tune it f# b e a d g b e


----------



## AlexThorpe (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Juststrings.com would have anything you'd need, I was able to order a 7 string set (tuned B-F) through them. If not, theres always the Conklin website, but their strings are not cheap at all.


----------



## tbar (Dec 28, 2009)

the gauge i need is.....

.165 .135 .110 .080 .055 .035 .025 .018



there must be some brand of strings that deals with extended range guitar/basses. 
it was even a pain in the ass tring to find strings for my ibanez rg 2228 eight string.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 29, 2009)

Was trying to find the link in Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority for this guy, but have you tried talking to "Circle K Strings?" https://circlekstrings.com/store/ Hope this helps out.


----------



## tbar (Jan 3, 2010)

that boy aint right - steelcity extreme metal!

studio video diary # 1



www.myspace.com/tbarmetal.com


----------



## tbar (Jan 3, 2010)

...that is all.



carry on.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2010)

Hrmm...yes, quite.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 4, 2010)

^Forl  I remember that video from years ago.

That first one wasn't anything special...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 4, 2010)

Vocals sound like this band I know.

Check out Ulcerate.

I'm trying not to piss on your chips but it doesn't sound that 'extreme'. It isn't bad though, I'll give you that.

And that picture is cool.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


>



Woah that's a long continuous growl. I doubt I could hold any tone for that ammount of time...


----------



## thesimo (Jan 4, 2010)

my granny's toilet sounds a little like that when its refilling


----------



## tbar (Jan 6, 2010)

...from the steelcity


----------



## tbar (Jan 23, 2010)

coming soon from the steelcity,




www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse shirt + playing keys = br00tlz


----------



## tbar (Jan 23, 2010)

i got this bass off a friend, its a fun instrument but i know nothing about it. any one got any info on it? 

here is a video of it in action.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2010)

Those pop up on eBay every now and then. I believe they're built by one of the large Korean OEM makers. 

I've seen them branded as "Tennessee" and "Galveston", and even once as "Island". I haven't seen any pop up for awhile now, but it'd be worth monitoring eBay, or perhaps e-mailing some of the Power Sellers who are dealing in "Tennessee" branded instruments.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah these mostly crop up on ebay, they do a lot of weird stuff.

How does it play? Is it a good instrument?


----------



## tbar (Jan 24, 2010)

it plays wicked, nice and fast, the string spacing is closer then a regular bass. id like to replace the bridge on it, but i cant find any thing that will fit it. it plays like a guitar, but its huge. its longer then most basses too so it was such a pain in the ass finding an 8 string set that was the proper gauges for it. I must add though, the low F# string is soooo low the note is quiet, but man, it shakes the floor. you feel it but you dont hear it.

I used it on my band's soon to be released EP and it cuts through really nice in the mix. i think i has cheap hardware and electronics though, and was poorly put together ( ie. the ground wire was grounded to the ball at the end of the lowest string) id love to aquire another instrument like this one. its so unique and doesnt really play, feel or sound like any other bass ive ever played.

Id love to track down some higher quality parts for it, if any one knows a good online parts resource for extended range 
instruments hook me up!

http://www.myspace.com/tbarmetal


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2010)

Added you on myspace man


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 24, 2010)

you should get individual bridge saddles, and get a luthier to mount them on a plate of some kind, so it´ll attach and cover up the mounting space of the old bridge.


----------



## tbar (Jan 24, 2010)

i bet the tone would greatly improve and have better action with a better bridge.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 24, 2010)

You could get a tune-o-matic type dealio made for you cheap enough that might actually drop right on to the posts that are there I bet - it would solve your grounding problem at the same time.


----------



## tbar (Jan 25, 2010)

hells yes


----------



## tbar (Feb 20, 2010)

www.myspace.com/tbarmetal


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 20, 2010)

I could hear this one! 

Sick stuff


----------



## tbar (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks man, there is more to come too!


----------



## tbar (Feb 28, 2010)

Coming soon from the Steelcity



www.myspace.com/tbarmetal


----------



## tbar (Feb 28, 2010)

any one know of any where id be able to order a new bridge for this thing?


----------



## angus (Feb 28, 2010)

No manufacturer makes a bridge with string spacing anywhere near small enough to fit this. You could get one made for it, but it'll cost more than the cost of the instrument.

And the proper bridge will probably expose fret problems, which will anger you.

I'd say enjoy it as is, despite that the fact that the intonation is probably way out in left field.


----------



## tbar (Feb 28, 2010)

actually all things considered ( i do realize this is a cheaply made instrument) it plays and sounds great!


----------



## angus (Feb 28, 2010)

Which is great!

But there is no way the intonation is any good at all, which is probably the most important reason to swap bridges (if you were going to). But there simply isn't anyone making a bridge with spacing that narrow. Hipshot maybe could make it that narrow, but they'd have to redesign the saddles (min 15mm), and it would cost an arm and a leg. Have you measured it to see exactly what the spacing is? I'm betting it's in the 12-13 mm range.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

i think you could get a bridge made for it without paying too much, actually. ABM single string bridges mounted on a wooden baseplate. tadaah!

you need to have the bass delivered to a guitar builder to make that work properly i would guess though. you could probably ship it to the builder if there are no one close to you.


----------



## angus (Mar 1, 2010)

Won't work- ABM single bridges placed side-to-side will only go down to a minimum of 15mm spacing. His spacing is narrower than that, so single string bridges won't work.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

angus said:


> Won't work- ABM single bridges placed side-to-side will only go down to a minimum of 15mm spacing. His spacing is narrower than that, so single string bridges won't work.



not even if he gets guitar singles? i don´t know if they work for strings that large, but hey... worth a thought 

there are other options too of course, but they´ll cost more...


----------



## angus (Mar 1, 2010)

Ah! Guitar singles would work, as they can go down to 10 or 10.5mm, but bass ball ends don't fit.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

considering they are top-loading, it´ll be fine. the ball ends would just sit on the outside instead of the inside of the ball end holding "chamber". he could also have string-through holes made, with bass ferrules. i´m pretty sure the ABM single string bridges have string-through capabilities.

there´s always a workaround


----------



## tbar (Mar 1, 2010)

intresting. thanks guys!


----------



## angus (Mar 2, 2010)

In the end, though, you're talking spending well over $300 on a bass that costs less than that. The bridges are $28 from allparts, but you don't ever buy direct from allparts. I bet a good supplier could get them for $15-20 a piece, so you're in the $120-160 range. Add in installation (which is a lot more work than a normal bridge), and you'll get to $300 in no time. String through and it'll be a lot more.

Just saying.

But if you like it, it's worth it.


----------



## tbar (Mar 16, 2010)

song: blessed with burden
band: that boy aint right

www.myspace.com/tbarmetal


----------



## tbar (Apr 4, 2010)

just for shits and giggles cuz i thought it looked cool.


That Boy Ain?t Right on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## tbar (Apr 11, 2010)

well, here it is. 
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


>


----------



## tbar (Apr 11, 2010)

whats the deal with the mod changing the title of my post from "steelcity extreme metal" to "some what extreme metal"


you may have your own opinion of the music, i respest that, but dont take 
my words and change them just because you are a music snob.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 11, 2010)

I sense another Public Ban List post coming on


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 11, 2010)

tbar said:


> whats the deal with the mod changing the title of my post from "steelcity extreme metal" to "some what extreme metal"
> 
> 
> you may have your own opinion of the music, i respest that, but dont take
> my words and change them just because you are a music snob.


*
Sorry in our effort to keep this place different than Harmony Central or /b/ we don't tolerate ALL CAPS or l33t, /b/ speak.

You can "respest" all you want but know that your title was changed due to the reason above and not because we are music snobs.

*


----------



## tbar (Apr 11, 2010)

well, i didnt know i couldnt use caps. 

and still im a little offended, its kinda mocking how you changed the title.

but what ever. good day to you sir.


----------



## big sal cbk (Apr 12, 2010)

love the band name, unfortunatly not the music though. didn't particularly like pig squeal vocals over black metal.


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 12, 2010)

Those aren't pig squeal vocals...

Really good stuff tbar. It sounds genuine. 

I like the Solefaldish avant-garde sound. And there's not enough bands who do that well.


----------



## big sal cbk (Apr 12, 2010)

i didnt mean the whole way through with pig squeals but they are there at certain points of the song


----------



## tbar (Apr 13, 2010)

Krullnar said:


> Those aren't pig squeal vocals...
> 
> Really good stuff tbar. It sounds genuine.
> 
> I like the Solefaldish avant-garde sound. And there's not enough bands who do that well.


 
thank you sir.


----------



## Dan (Apr 13, 2010)

tbar said:


> whats the deal with the mod changing the title of my post from "steelcity extreme metal" to "some what extreme metal"



Because its not EXTREME enough. 

Needs more Chuck Norris, or perhaps cowbell, gravity blast cowbell... 


My spidey senses tell me you need to lighten up a bit, were all friends here. You are entitled to be pissed off, but the mods do have a sense of humour, and you did use all caps...


----------



## tbar (Jun 6, 2010)

Featuring our new drummer!







THAT BOY AINT RIGHT - STEELCITY METAL
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

T-bars are at ski hills 

I see you guys are close by! If you're playing London, give me a heads up 

Keep it up! "Dangerous" is a pretty pimp track!


----------



## tbar (Jul 2, 2010)

cheers from the steelcity....



www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Sep 11, 2010)

video diary - september 2010



That boy aint right - steelcity extreme metal
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Sep 26, 2010)

[email protected]
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal


----------



## tbar (Oct 2, 2010)

that boy aint right - steelcity metal
Here is examples of 7 string guitar for the song "dangerous"



www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
www.reverbnation.com/thatboyaintright
[email protected]


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome, I do feel that a lot of the sound quality is lost because you recorded through a camera mic.
This seems like something you would want to record through a multitrack recording tool to get the most out of it.

kudo's though, really enjoyed it


----------



## tbar (Oct 3, 2010)

hey man, thanks for the kind words! yeah, it was recorded with a shitty camerea mic. ill need to work out a better system to record the audio.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 3, 2010)

I know I said this before, but if I do end up moving over to Ontario in the new year, I'd love to jam with you dudes.

It's not my favorite track by you guys, but definitely keep up the good work!


----------



## tbar (Oct 3, 2010)

im always down for a jam!


8 string guitar examples - "bad trip"


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 4, 2010)

A left-handed eight string guitar player?! What will they think of next!

Also, thank you for using a Pulp Fiction sample. Such an awesome movie.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> A left-handed eight string guitar player?! What will they think of next!
> 
> Also, thank you for using a Pulp Fiction sample. Such an awesome movie.


 
Lefties are ppl too!


----------



## Acatalepsy (Oct 4, 2010)

What guitars are you using?


----------



## tbar (Oct 4, 2010)

people always ask us what gear we use, we cover up the logos on our guitars for a reason. we dont drop names. no one gets a free ride.


----------



## tbar (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is the guitar solo/outro section for the tune 
'in this hell' by the metal band 'that boy aint right'






*THAT BOY AINT RIGHT - STEELCITY METAL*
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Oct 9, 2010)

this is the bass solo section for the tune 'clarity' 
by the metal band 'that boy aint right' 







*THAT BOY AINT RIGHT - STEELCITY METAL*
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Oct 13, 2010)

Metal from the steelcity.

that boy aint right - dangerous - vocal rehearsal video
filmed oct 2010 @ the tbar studio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOX_hjfHbCk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOX_hjfHbCk


see more 'tbar' at .........
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
Welcome to Facebook
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Auyard (Oct 31, 2010)

That was pretty awesome. Mind going through your setup and tuning? It's articulate while still being thick and punchy when it needs to be.


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 31, 2010)

I really enjoyed that. Sick riffing man.


----------



## tbar (Oct 31, 2010)

hey guys thanks for the kind words! 
pretty simple set up actually, drum kit from hell for the drums (programmed in guitar pro), line 6 pocket pod express for guitars and bass.

as for the guitar its an agile intrepid 828, tuned f# b e a d g b e.

live i use either my ibanez rg 2228 or the agile intrepid,
a boss ns2 noise supressor, a bugera 6262 amp head through a marshall
mode 4 4x12 cab. 

i prefer the ibanez though, just a personal prefrence, i like the 27" scale better on the ibanez
rather then the 28" scale on the agile.


www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## tbar (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Alwballe (Nov 17, 2010)

cool.
move the cam up a bit on the headstock tho.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 17, 2010)

So if you don't mind me asking, what is it you're using to do this?


----------



## tbar (Nov 17, 2010)

its just a shitty digital camera we duct taped to the head stock.


----------



## ncbrock (Nov 17, 2010)

sound quality=fail


----------



## tbar (Nov 27, 2010)

november/december video update.

part 1.

part 2.


that boy aint right gives you updates about the band and 
a video blog of the band recording pre production demos
in their rehearsal space, they reveal the demo track 
'dangerous' and its demo tracking process.
www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Dec 24, 2010)

That boy aint right - blessed with burden - drum video
YouTube - that boy aint right - blessed with burden - drum example


Recorded live off the floor @ the tbar studio.
tempo = 174



-----------------------------------------------------------------
That boy aint right - melodic tec metal from the steelcity
-----------------------------------------------------------------
[email protected]
Welcome to Facebook
http://www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
That Boy Aint Right | Hamilton, ON, CA | Metal / Melodic / Tec | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
That boy aint right | SignMeTo Roadrunner Records
that boy aint right on PureVolume.com
That Boy Ain


----------



## tbar (Dec 29, 2010)

With Starring Janet Leigh and Mortify For SJL's
Last call tour......

"Canadian metal outfit STARRING JANET LEIGH has announced its plans to disband. A final tour of the group's homeland, dubbed "Lastt Call Tour" will take place in January.

Jan. 06 - Hamilton, ON @ Absinthe
...
the band commented: "Due to recent member changes and a drastic shift in our sound, we decided it was only fair that STARRING JANET LEIGH go out in style with one last kick at the can through our homeland...." 

"There are a lot of bands out there that keep the same name when they are clearly no longer the same band, and we've decided to take a different route than that." 

"We all love what we did with STARRING JANET LEIGH over the years and are sincerely going to miss it." 

"The new album in the making is taking a very different direction than the previous release, but we're sure fans of STARRING JANET LEIGH and fans of progressive metal will love it!"

"Thanks to everyone who supported STARRING JANET LEIGH the years; it means the world to us." 

"Be sure to make it out to one of the final shows if you can. This tour is gonna be a BANGER!"

With Special Guests Mortify, That Boy Aint Right, The After Chapter


THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF MERCH FOR SALE! and its quite possible to knab some REALLY GOOD DEALS!!"

Doors @ 8PM
19+
$10








http://www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
http://www.reverbnation.com/thatboyaintright
http://signmeto.roadrunnerrecords.com/artists/that-boy-aint-right-3
http://www.purevolume.com/thatboyaintright 
http://www.myspace.com/tbarmetal
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/that-boy-aint-right/270915829265


----------



## Heineken (Dec 30, 2010)

SJL, solid fuckin band! Ill be at Windsor show for sure!


----------



## tbar (Jan 7, 2011)

That boy aint right - dangerous - live jan 6/11 @ Absinthe 








[email protected]
Welcome to Facebook
YouTube - tbarmetal's Channel
That Boy Aint Right | Hamilton, ON, CA | Metal / Melodic / Tec | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
That boy aint right | SignMeTo Roadrunner Records
that boy aint right on PureVolume.com 
That Boy Ain


----------



## elite8 (Jan 7, 2011)

HECTIC.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jan 8, 2011)

LEFTY!!


----------



## tbar (Jan 8, 2011)

here is another one from the same show, our first show actually.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 9, 2011)

haha, now the bassist seems to have a tiny guitar !
nice pair of 8-string though


----------



## tbar (Jan 29, 2011)

here is another live video of our erg's in action.


----------



## tbar (Feb 5, 2011)

Tbar - Studio Video Diary Part 1 - jan 2011

That Boy Aint @ Hive Studio in hamilton tracking 
drums and bass for Their new 3 song demo due 
out this spring.





Tbar - Studio Video Diary Part 2 - jan 2011



That Boy Aint @ Hive Studio in hamilton tracking 
guitar and vocals for Their new 3 song demo due 
out this spring.


Be sure to check out HIVE studio online!
Hive Studios - Completely Sound

Check back for Part 3, keyboard tracking and mixing


[email protected]
YouTube - tbarmetal's Channel
That Boy Aint Right | Hamilton, ON, CA | Metal / Melodic / Tec | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
That boy aint right | SignMeTo Roadrunner Records
that boy aint right on PureVolume.com 
That Boy Ain


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhSxiqDXpWA


----------



## tbar (Apr 18, 2011)

Canada's THAT BOY AINT RIGHT playing 'In this hell' live





www.facebook.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
www.reverbnation.com/thatboyaintright
[email protected]


----------



## Spence (Apr 18, 2011)

Is it me or does the guy doing vocals look a lot like Jens Kidman?


----------



## scottyp49 (Apr 18, 2011)

Spence said:


> Is it me or does the guy doing vocals look a lot like Jens Kidman?



It's not just you..


----------



## tbar (Apr 22, 2011)

That boy aint right playing never forever live @ the diezel, oshawa, ontario. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqh1142VBrU




http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqh1142VBrU&h=09ace


----------



## tbar (May 8, 2011)

www.facebook.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## tbar (Jun 5, 2011)

www.facebook.com/tbarmetal

here is another one...


----------



## tbar (Jun 20, 2011)

www.facebook.com/tbarmetal
[email protected]


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 20, 2011)

The audio is bad guys!


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol too much volume for the poor mic XD sounds like overloaded with bass  Thanks for sharing! its good to see agiles out in the wild.


----------



## Funz (Jun 22, 2011)

why even post something SO low quality.
sounds horrible...


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 24, 2011)

Funz said:


> why even post something SO low quality.
> sounds horrible...



Be nice.


----------



## Funz (Jun 25, 2011)

unclejemima218 said:


> Be nice.


yeah, I'm sorry. I wasn't talking about the music, just the audio quality.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 25, 2011)

Disappointing about the sound quality, aside from that your band fucking rules and you need to release an album or an EP already, or atleast a way to download your 2 tracks that are up on youtube.


----------



## tbar (Sep 25, 2011)

www.facebook.com/tbarmetal


----------



## Kstring (Sep 25, 2011)

i like it its catchy and has a groove, and the 8-string GAS is huge now lol


----------



## tbar (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## tbar (Dec 18, 2011)

that boy aint right | Facebook


----------



## masterhand (Jan 4, 2012)

pretty nice. i wish i could find a drummer this good.


----------



## tbar (Jan 17, 2012)

...a peek into a that boy aint right band rehearsal

**




that boy aint right | Facebook


----------



## tbar (Feb 19, 2012)

that boy aint right | Facebook


----------



## tbar (Feb 19, 2012)

New that boy aint right song 'The devil's own' 
8 string guitar play through video! 



that boy aint right | Facebook


----------



## Sonicboom (Feb 20, 2012)

Dig it! Pretty chilled compared to your other stuff.


----------



## tbar (Apr 23, 2012)

That boy aint righT - that boy aint right | Facebook 

follow the link to download 4 free tunes! 
That boy aint righT


----------



## Necris (Apr 23, 2012)

You have made 128 posts and created 63 threads on your own band already, come on. This is how _not_ to network.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 23, 2012)

quit posting your fucking band its annoying, and its not even good music


----------

